# 840 EVO slow write speed



## Acrid (Dec 5, 2016)

Now, I know this model has issues with bugged write speeds, and mine is definitely low:







However, it's said that they issued a fix quite a while ago? I searched through google and have the latest Magician/Firmware for this SSD... Yet it doesn't seem to be fixed.

Is there anything I can do about this? I've done pretty much everything I could for speed optimization for this thing. Yes, it's kind of old (Probably around 2 years old now). I don't really have the funds to get a new SSD right now. So if I could fix this, that'd be great. If not, Unfortunate. Thanks in advance.

What the

Sorry for the double post.. But, uh...

I activated "RAPID" mode or whatever it's called on a whim that it would do something (google searches said it really wouldn't do much of anything), and uh..






This is lying to me, right?
I've never seen speeds on this thing anywhere near as fast.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 6, 2016)

its using your system memory,thats what RAPID does. Yes, 840 EVOs are junk.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 6, 2016)

I hate mine with a passion. Use the read tool for 840's for bench-marking and it restores performance for a month or so, then you have to do it again. 

I wonder if we will ever have a class-action against sammy for this pile of crap?


----------



## slozomby (Dec 6, 2016)

Athlon2K15 said:


> its using your system memory,thats what RAPID does. Yes, 840 EVOs are junk.


they're still better than every spinning disk out there.

guess i got lucky with mine. i don't run the Samsung magician junk. yes its slower than my 850. but its still plenty acceptable.  it is very sensitive to not being properly 4k aligned.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 6, 2016)

840 evo aren't junk. You just need the latest firmware. I have one and its been fine for years.

So your saying the new firmware didn't fix it? OP set up properly?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Dec 6, 2016)

1) turn off rapid mode and reboot.

2) run most recent firmware:  *http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/download/tools.html*

3) run Samsung Magician-->Performance Optimization ( will take a long time on moderately filled drive)  Walk away and don't use computer while this is running, close other running tasks.


----------



## Acrid (Dec 6, 2016)

I already have the latest Firmware. I also already (manually) did performance optimization in an older build of the Magician.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Dec 6, 2016)

Acrid said:


> did performance optimization in an older build of the Magician.



Every time they release a new magician version ( in case they changed an algorithm) I rerun the performance optimization.

If you just updated firmware, then rerun the performance optimization.

What OS?

Fill "System Specs" in user account.


----------



## slozomby (Dec 6, 2016)

is the disk formatted with 4k sectors and properly aligned.


----------



## Acrid (Dec 6, 2016)

jsfitz54 said:


> Every time they release a new magician version ( in case they changed an algorithm) I rerun the performance optimization.
> 
> If you just updated firmware, then rerun the performance optimization.
> 
> ...



I updated to this firmware months ago, it's still the same one though. Windows 7. Filled out what I could remember off the top of my head. I'll try the optimization again.



slozomby said:


> is the disk formatted with 4k sectors and properly aligned.



I'm sorry, I really don't know about any of that.


P.S: I'm guessing the RAPID mode thing is something I don't want to bother with, yeah?


----------



## slozomby (Dec 6, 2016)

Acrid said:


> I'm sorry, I really don't know about any of that.
> 
> 
> P.S: I'm guessing the RAPID mode thing is something I don't want to bother with, yeah?



rapid mode doesn't do much besides make benchmarks look better, imo.

http://www.howtogeek.com/270358/how...id-state-drive-by-re-aligning-its-partitions/


----------



## Acrid (Dec 6, 2016)

slozomby said:


> rapid mode doesn't do much besides make benchmarks look better, imo.
> 
> http://www.howtogeek.com/270358/how...id-state-drive-by-re-aligning-its-partitions/



Looks like it's fine already according to the guide.

I did the Performance Optimization. It looks like it may have helped.






Newest result, RAPID is turned off. I guess I know what to do if I have this issue again. Thanks for all the info and help, everyone.
One final question: If I were to upgrade to an 850 EVO, there's a method to transfer all of my data, correct? How do I do that?


----------



## bencrutz (Dec 6, 2016)

Acrid said:


> Looks like it's fine already according to the guide.
> 
> I did the Performance Optimization. It looks like it may have helped.
> 
> ...



samsung data migration


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 6, 2016)

overall performance is still dependent on cpu and chipset. That is a Lower End i5 and same with the chipset


----------



## Derek12 (Dec 6, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> overall performance is still dependent on cpu and chipset. That is a Lower End i5 and same with the chipset



Meh, I have a Pentium G4400, and get the expected results with my EVO 750 and Kingston HyperX.

EDIT: And also used a SSD with a Celeron and got the expected results too.

Any modern CPU and SATA 3 chipset shouldn't slow down the highest end SATA drive (NVMe is another story)


----------



## X800 (Dec 6, 2016)

This is my EVO 840


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 6, 2016)

Jetster said:


> 840 evo aren't junk. You just need the latest firmware. I have one and its been fine for years.
> 
> So your saying the new firmware didn't fix it? OP set up properly?



Yup, I have one in my gaming laptop for some years now, using the latest firmware, no problems here, works as new.


----------



## Derek12 (Dec 7, 2016)

X800 said:


> This is my EVO 840


You have RAPID mode enabled


----------



## Ferrum Master (Dec 7, 2016)

840EVO does like that. The FW didn't solve anything really... I used it as a gaming SSD it became slow with time if not used.

SELL IT!!!


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 7, 2016)

I have had my 840 EVO (500GB) (as system/OS drive) for 1½ years now. It works flawlessly - not getting slower over time.....
And after updating Magician from v4.9.7 to v5.0 i lost RAPID MODE, due to AMD chipset.
In everyday use I can´t tell the difference with or without RAPID MODE.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Dec 12, 2016)

Here are some facts. *It's true*, the latest Firmware and Performance Optimizations *DOES NOTHING* to improve the performance of the drive. But absolutely nothing. Talking from experience since I own one.  However, the performance decrease ONLY if the files are not accessed for a long time. If you have a game you haven't play in a log time, probably you will feel like is loading from a 5400rpm HDD. How did I fix this? Extremely simple. I just copied (not moved) the folder to a new location, then copy it back. Bingo! Performance restored like on the first day.
Hope this helps. Cheers!


----------



## X828 (Dec 12, 2016)

Sounds like it's time for a format.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 12, 2016)

Anyone with a 840 should run this, it will tell you how old the files tested are, and the ACTUAL read time, plus it forces the refresh of the cells and improves the read performance, the issues with almost every test out there is they read data they just wrote, making it SEEM faster as it doesn't have the access time issue that old written data does.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 12, 2016)

Steevo said:


> Anyone with a 840 should run this, it will tell you how old the files tested are, and the ACTUAL read time, plus it forces the refresh of the cells and improves the read performance, the issues with almost every test out there is they read data they just wrote, making it SEEM faster as it doesn't have the access time issue that old written data does.



No speed issues on 840 Pro. I only use Magician when firmware updating, also isn't trim supposed to handle cleanup duty anyway?

FYI, it's good to use chkdsk on a ssd for after a oc instability/crash/Bsod for file integrity


----------



## Steevo (Dec 12, 2016)

Yeah, 840 Evo only, you can try it on other brands, but the 840 Evo is the piece of shit.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 12, 2016)

Steevo said:


> Yeah, 840 Evo only, you can try it on other brands, but the 840 Evo is the piece of shit.



Yeah it's funny I went straight to pro despite "advantages" the EVO had, Raw speed was the determining factor for me. Still snappy as when brand new. I might start using Crucial or Toshiba drives for everyone else.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Dec 13, 2016)

Steevo said:


> Anyone with a 840 should run this, it will tell you how old the files tested are, and the ACTUAL read time, plus it forces the refresh of the cells and improves the read performance, the issues with almost every test out there is they read data they just wrote, making it SEEM faster as it doesn't have the access time issue that old written data does.


The problem with this is only reading the files, is not writing them. The files need to be re-written or similar in order to restore the read/write performance.


----------

